# Elmo's Birthday Bash 2 Today



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bear's cake ..









A quick dip in the lake and a quick shake..









B









Louis



























Ruby plays chase with Harry


















A bedraggled (but happy) birthday boy



























Barney and Dudley (not sure on the butt to the left)













































No good hiding that in your pocket . . .


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Mrs Red and Myself have spent 10 mins Giggling at them pics Colsy.. He Really is some thing else that Elmo!!! Glad the day went well Hun!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy birthday to the biggest goofball that walked this earth 

Love you Elmo
Lots of love from Chaos(Diesel) and Disaster(Dancer) and their human mummy Tashi
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Mr and Mrs Red and Tashi and pups.
Elmo is still wet and will not let me dry him with the dryer.
So he is up on the sofa wrapped up in a blanket.
Tashi Elmo actually ran today and went in the water.
That dog surprises me each day!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Thanks Mr and Mrs Red and Tashi and pups.
> Elmo is still wet and will not let me dry him with the dryer.
> So he is up on the sofa wrapped up in a blanket.
> Tashi Elmo actually ran today and went in the water.
> That dog surprises me each day!


you know what I think of him


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

happy birthday!! Elmo looks like you had a great day! and birthday cake too yummy!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Elmo.
Glad you had a fantastic day (now let mummy dry you!)


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Great cake and graet pictures 

Happy Birthday Elmo


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

You are the star right now Elmo, happy barkday!


----------



## Gourmet Candles (Nov 13, 2009)

What a happy dog and happy birthday as well


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hppy Birthday Elmo

What great photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all he had a great day.
As you can see he got very wt and muddy.
But he is all clean now after a good bath


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Thank you all he had a great day.
> As you can see he got very wt and muddy.
> But he is all clean now after a good bath


Ahhhhh are they all smelling lovely and cuddly clean, I love the just bathed smell


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like he had a great birthday!!!! love the pictures, makes me envious


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow what an awesome cake! Happy Birthday Elmo. Cute name too.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Elmo - Looks like you all had a great day.


----------

